
An Apple Executive Was Shot and Killed Today by a Police Officer in a Car Chase - sahin-boydas
http://www.patentlyapple.com/patently-apple/2018/09/an-apple-executive-was-shot-and-killed-today-by-a-police-officer-in-a-car-chase.html
======
baybal2
I advise public to google the term "staged encounter," "encounter specialist"
and the guy called Rao Anwar

~~~
wglass
Relevance? Completely different country.

~~~
sschueller
Since the officer was booked for murder right away I figured it wasn't in the
US...

~~~
foxyv
To be honest, police are often booked for homicide in the US. In fact a great
deal of an officer's training is in how to conduct themselves in use of deadly
force so that they don't end up on charges.

If you want more information on the legal use of deadly force in the United
States, there is a great book called "Deadly Force - Understanding Your Right
To Self Defense" by Massad Ayoob talking about this sort of thing. A lot of
the case studies are about police officers.

Edit: This is a good article on the subject too
[https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2018/09/amber-
guyg...](https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2018/09/amber-guyger-
fallout-how-common-is-police-crime/569950/)

